# Killer's Bodyguard 2: Neuer deutscher Trailer mit viel Witz, Action und Star-Power



## PCGH-Redaktion (1. Juli 2021)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Killer's Bodyguard 2: Neuer deutscher Trailer mit viel Witz, Action und Star-Power* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Killer's Bodyguard 2: Neuer deutscher Trailer mit viel Witz, Action und Star-Power*


----------



## Cosmas (1. Juli 2021)

Könnte ganz witzig werden, der Erste war auch nicht übel, schönes Poopcorn Kino.


----------

